# Winter campsites France



## clipper (May 22, 2005)

Anyone go info on winter campsites in France or can point me in the right direction


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Try www.francecamping.com

It's the website for the Guide Bel-Air (used to be called Guide-Susse) and I reckon one of if not the best! The paper guide is a joy to use.

On the website use the geographical search and work you way through the area you want to visit. On the maps the all year sites have a red outline on the location. Alternatively type 'permanent' into the search box and this will bring up all the sites open all year round.

Another search could be 'caravaneige' which are sites open for winter sports.

Hope this helps.


----------



## clipper (May 22, 2005)

*winter camping*

many Thanks for th reply havehad quick look at the site now will look at it in more detail.
Once again many thanks :lol:


----------



## Jinks (May 1, 2005)

*Camp sites in France & Spain*

 Many thanks, as you say the francecamping website is excellent. Hope to bump into some of you whilst on our travels.(In a social way!)


----------



## ousty (May 14, 2005)

Clipper said:


> Anyone go info on winter campsites in France or can point me in the right direction


TRY
www.plandufernuy.com
www.rhonealpes-tourism.co.uk

[email protected]


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

*winter campsites france*

Try http://campingcar.free.fr/index1.htm

Although its all in french its still easy to navigate.

It lists aire de services (motorhome stopover points) not sites but theyre much cheaper and in some brilliant locations.

You can also buy a book 'Le Guide Officiel Etapes Touristiques Camping Car' from most large supermarkets & newsagents in france for E7.50, The camping and caravan club also sell it, but its more expensive. We swear by this book and very rarely use sites when in france.


----------



## Jinks (May 1, 2005)

Many thanks. What about the general guidance about not using Aires overnight because of security?
Will look at the wabsite you suggest and get the book when we get over there.
For info there is a cracking disc on the Practical Motorhome which gives details of sites all over Europe, which means you haven't got to connect to the Internet.
Kind regards. Jinks


----------



## Jinks (May 1, 2005)

:? Tried the website and it comes up as unavailable DNS error.
Regards. (Will do a search)
Jim


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Sorry about that, yet another 'senior moment' ive changed the link and it should work properly now.

As regards security i think most problems happen on motorway stopover points, we never use these. We always park when there are other vans about and never alone, We have had deadlocks fitted which gives you a sense of security. Never had any problems yet!!


----------



## Jinks (May 1, 2005)

Found the site referred to at http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index.htm. (Part of http://n.webring.com/hub?ring=campingcarring&id=12&go
Thanks.
Jinks


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

Jinks said:


> For info there is a cracking disc on the Practical Motorhome which gives details of sites all over Europe,
> Kind regards. Jinks


cracking as it good, or to 'cracking' the language barrier 

sorry, just had one of 'those' moments 

____________________________________________________
*Steve 
aka A very wild....wild camper*
.
Click here for my van website!
.









____________________________________________________


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Jinks said:


> Many thanks. What about the general guidance about not using Aires overnight because of security?
> Will look at the wabsite you suggest and get the book when we get over there.
> Jinks


When are you going, Jinks and which way are you heading?
The aires de services with stopovers aren't all open throughout the year. You can still stop on most of them but there are no services available.
Others that are open all year on paper often have the water turned off in times of frost.


----------



## Jinks (May 1, 2005)

replies to autostratus & Averywildwildcamper.
Averywildwildcamper
Realise the pun re cracking. Meant 'very good', as you can filter the search to find sites that are open, at a price or with certain facilities. Also includes details of each site and a very good set of directions from site to site.
Thanks
Autostratus
Going the end of this month so realise many of the sites will not be open on the way down but haven't used the Aires de Service before so don't know what services to expect anyway. With the above disc have found enough to get by. Wandering down through the west coast of France and then coming up the East when we return.
Regards.
Jim


----------



## 89782 (May 1, 2005)

*Early trips to France*

_We too are travelling to France in mid April, (Portsmouth / Caen)eventually going to Pepignan, is there anybody that has done this trip who would give us some tips on the best route etc. and any other advice.

Xavier_


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

What time do you dock?
How many days do you want to take to get there, how many hours driving per day?
Do you want to use campsites or aires?


----------



## 89782 (May 1, 2005)

*France April*

* Thanks for such a quick reply.

We dock about 10 pm and have booked a site near Caen for our first night, We plan to stay in France for about 2 months so not in any real hurry, we prefer to stay on campsites.

Xavier*


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Bump!

Guffaw!


----------

